# Let's see your navitimer strap options



## Jonbe (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm interested to see your strap options for this versatile watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

I'll start with my 806 on nato :


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

Be safe, Frank.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Jimmy3993 (Feb 14, 2017)

Great batch of pictures!


----------



## Datalord (Mar 8, 2017)

World on black leather


----------



## Sacsha007 (Apr 12, 2017)

Datalord said:


> World on black leather


Black leather is the way to go on breitlings. Have one on order for my Navitimer

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jazzmaster said:


>


An Honor Flight edition? Tell me more. I've seen busload after busload of old veterans coming to DC via Honor Flights.


----------



## minoli (Nov 13, 2012)

World on Black Croc, and on Mesh.

Mod, please delete 3rd over-sized picture.


----------



## Huttfuzz (Nov 21, 2011)

There you go. Cosmonaute and Olympus.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

How has this topic been up for 5 days and I'm just getting in?


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

CastorTroy3 said:


> View attachment 11575842


Terrific, what strap is that ?
Thanks


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

^^^N80 canvas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks ! Very cool strap.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

OEM black calf


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Brown leather


----------



## Huttfuzz (Nov 21, 2011)

darklight111 said:


> Brown leather


Really like that picture!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

OEM brown croc









Brusticyn Tan/Camel


----------



## LASC (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice watches!


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Pawel Dymek vintage leather Jacket.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LASC (Dec 4, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

This strap is becoming one of my favorite. The grey leather with just a tiny of brown and the cream painted tips seems to jive so well with just about every watch. At $45 Id put this one up against any other strap:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huttfuzz (Nov 21, 2011)

CastorTroy3 said:


> This strap is becoming one of my favorite. The grey leather with just a tiny of brown and the cream painted tips seems to jive so well with just about every watch. At $45 Id put this one up against any other strap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great strap, what brand is this?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

^Pawel Dymek. Not sure if I'm spelling it correctly. Found him in the sales forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Navitimer 806 on gold brown calf


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

OEM croco in "camel" color on OEM deployant clasp.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

OEM black croco.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

22-18 original OEM brown croco on brown Bund.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

O2AFAC67 said:


> OEM croco in "camel" color on OEM deployant clasp.


That camel strap is killer, Ron! :-!


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

OEM brown croco.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

OEM black croco.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

OEM black calf.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Not a strap but probably the rarest Navitimer "wrist wrapper" of them all...


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Amazing how every picture Ron takes is just perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BiggerJon (Dec 20, 2015)

Great thread idea and beautiful watches everyone!


----------



## 56scooter01 (May 18, 2015)

Here are some of mine!
Stratos Navi with a custom Jean Rosseau alligator strap!



Here is in a cosmo and mecanique both on plain leather!


----------



## Drbalance (May 23, 2008)

CastorTroy3 said:


> Brusticyn Tan/Camel
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11639066&d=1474151136"]
> 
> ...


^^^ I love this!! ^^^
Can you please tell me where you purchased this strap?


----------



## jward451 (Jun 2, 2014)

BiggerJon said:


> Great thread idea and beautiful watches everyone!


Absolutely...I love seeing different set ups for bands. All very impressive.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Drbalance said:


> ^^^ I love this!! ^^^
> Can you please tell me where you purchased this strap?


Sorry for the slow response. Been away for a week. The strap was made by Brusnitcyn out of Russia.


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

Hirsch Viscount.


----------



## huntflyer (Feb 24, 2017)

Really love the Navitimer on a NATO strap.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------

